# Calahonda Costa Del sol



## Taz66 (Jan 11, 2014)

hello,

We are looking to buy in Marbella but our budget didnt stretch as far as we thought we like the look of Calahonda area we are looking to buy a 2 bed apartment and within walking distance to shops and bars any thoughts.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Taz66 said:


> hello,
> 
> We are looking to buy in Marbella but our budget didnt stretch as far as we thought we like the look of Calahonda area we are looking to buy a 2 bed apartment and within walking distance to shops and bars any thoughts.


I know someone with an apartment there and it seems very much a 'like it or loathe it' kind of place. It has been described as like one huge housing estate as it is a fairly new development but there again that brings the advantage of having lots of amenities on site.
It apparently has nice enough beaches but if you are looking for somewhere a little more traditionally Spanish this might not be the place for you.
My advice would be to rent for a while before you buy ad see how it suits you as no-one can recommend for other people, even people they know!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

A friend of ours, sadly passed away now, had an apartment in Riviera del sol next to Calahonda. Without wishing to sound unkind or snobbish, when they took us to Calahonda to eat once it was like being in some UK inner city.

I know price might be an issue,but if you're fixed on the costa del sol then it might be needs must. However there are hundreds of miles of coastilne East of Malaga where you would get good value too.

Don't forget also that if you look away from traditional tourist areas the cost of living will be lower as you're not paying tourist prices all the time.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rent an apartment at first, you will then see if it suits you, apartment blocks can be extremely noisy, above, below, and to all four sides.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Rent an apartment at first, you will then see if it suits you, apartment blocks can be extremely noisy, above, below, and to all four sides.


That is very sound advice, Hepa. I thought we would be able to settle in an apartment but I hated it. Couldn't get used to the idea of living so close to people. There is an awful lot of coming and going in some blocks where flats are let forholiday rentals.

I have to agree with Dunpleecin in that the impression I have of Calahonda is that parts of it are rather down- market.
There may be nicer parts though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, when we lived in nearby Torremuelle, Calahonda was considered............ "not classy"

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

jojo said:


> Yes, when we lived in nearby Torremuelle, Calahonda was considered............ "not classy"
> 
> Jo xxx


Dear Lord! Calahonda must be the pits?! Always looked 'okay' as we sped past!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angil said:


> Dear Lord! Calahonda must be the pits?! Always looked 'okay' as we sped past!


You sped past.......


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

La Cala (just down the road) is a lot better than calahonda (IMO) but not so easy to rent/buy a good flat there.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this as an example link:

Calahonda Apartments for sale, Malaga Calahonda Apartments to buy, 316 properties | 2 bed | 1 bath | €200,000 max


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Some of the grounds/gardens are nice but the half a dozen I looked at are awful apartments. 60m2 is hotel room size in many places, and for 99k! You can do better than this, I am sure of it.



thrax said:


> Try this as an example link:
> 
> Calahonda Apartments for sale, Malaga Calahonda Apartments to buy, 316 properties | 2 bed | 1 bath | €200,000 max


----------



## Belfast_Rab (Mar 3, 2015)

Just new on here and also looking for information on living in cala Honda, we had a weeks visit there and liked the way we were like 30 minutes drive away from some nice places to visit. We went to Estepona, down to Du guesa and stopped for some nice meals along the carriageway, I think that area was called Atalaya. For us coming from holidaying in the canary islands there deff seemed a lot more to do and see. We liked the fact we were set back up in the hills, although seemed daunting at 1st we actually loved the peace of all the hassle bustle and with a car everything seemed easy to get to. We are looking forward to coming back out to visit more.


----------



## Belfast_Rab (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone any info on El Porton as a place for living?


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

We live in Riviera Del Sol and would highly recommend you have a look there, it is much less built up than Callahonda but is still within easy reach of all the local amenities. To give you an idea of rental prices, we are paying €450 pm for a really nice 2 bed apartment with superb views and a communal pool.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

There are some lovely parts in Calahonda, with some very expensive housing. I live in La Cala, a beautiful little village which houses _ some _ very 'snooty' expats & many 2nd home owners.

We are looking to move & will, definitely, consider lower Calahonda. Riviera seems much more built up.....

Methinks, each to their own !

Our favourite restaurant is in Calahonda. It is Spanish owned. On our occasional, lunchtime, visits, I never consider that I am 'slumming' it


----------



## Natalieteague (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got back and agree with you completely. My mum and sister live in miraflores near la Cala. Calahonda and benamadena not my idea of place to live.


----------



## Chester50 (Aug 2, 2014)

We live in the top end of Calahonda and have always found it a very quiet pleasant area with plenty of places to take the dog out for a walk and a good social network. If you want to go somewhere a bit livelier you only have a short drive to Fuengirola or Marbella or alternatively you can get the bus. Cabopino is just down the road with its fantastic beach.


----------

